# Building a PC for my parents



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi there,

So my parents' PC is finally on its last legs and a upgrade on everything from the monitor to the tower itself is in order. They use the computer mostly for browsing the internet and working within Microsoft Office so the load is very low. However my thought is to build a PC which will be futureproof such as including a SSD and more RAM than they'll probably ever need.

They're looking at buying a PC bundle from Currys which I strongly disagree with - I've had bad experiences with PCs from them myself in the past and am a true believer in you getting a much better deal and also more flexibility in the long run by investing in custom builds.

Below is a quick list I've put together,please feel free to suggest alternative components but bear in mind the budget is only around £500 including a new monitor. I am able to salvage a DVD reader and CD-RW from the old PC and there's no need for them to have a new keyboard and mouse.

Monitor: http://m.ebuyer.com/433981

SSD: http://m.ebuyer.com/709697

PSU: http://m.ebuyer.com/702009

Case:http://m.ebuyer.com/510495

Processor:http://m.ebuyer.com/718339

CPU cooler: http://m.ebuyer.com/298308

Motherboard:http://m.ebuyer.com/546246

RAM: http://m.ebuyer.com/342352

Windows will come OEM via Amazon for around £53.00.

Total cost: £519.00 approx.

Thoughts?

Cheers,

Kugarweb


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The components you have chosen are not compatible.

Your i5 uses a 1151 socket which means you need a 1151 socket motherboard, not a 1150. Also you will need DDR4 memory for that newer socket.

If all they do is internet browsing then an AMD or Intel i3 CPU may be a better option.

Try finding these parts on your UK website:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-F2A88Z-UP4 FM2+ AMD A88X @ $94.99

Processor: AMD A10-7850K Kaveri Quad-Core 3.7GHz FM2+ @ $129.99

Video Card: Visual effects are produced by the integrated AMD Radeon R7.

Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600MHz @ $26.99

Case: Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX case @ $59.99

Power Supply: SeaSonic SSP-350SE 350W @ $34.99

Hard Drive: WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200RPM @ $51.99

Subtotal: $398.94

Also, an SSD is nice, but not required.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Ah thanks for your reply MasterChief. Have reviewed your tips and made a new shopping list. Unfortunately I couldn't find the parts you mentioned on Ebuyer but please see an amended list from mine below:

Motherboard: http://m.ebuyer.com/722055

Processor: http://m.ebuyer.com/725318

Hard Drive: http://m.ebuyer.com/272944

SSD: http://m.ebuyer.com/709697 (as you say not essential but I think it future proofs the machine)

PSU: http://m.ebuyer.com/702009

CPU cooler: Will opt for the standard Intel CPU cooler

RAM: http://m.ebuyer.com/342352

Case: http://m.ebuyer.com/510495

Monitor: http://m.ebuyer.com/433981

Thoughts?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's getting better, but more changes are needed.

I'd recommend a board that supports DDR4 since that is what the new Intel CPUs work best with now.

Ebuyer Mobile

Ebuyer Mobile

Then, swap out the Corsair PSU for this one:

Ebuyer Mobile

Also, if they are not heavy storage users and don't have many pictures or videos, then the single SSD will be fine. A hard drive can always be added later if needed.


----------



## vinod.vanukuru (Sep 29, 2015)

Is AMD a good processor ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, they make fine CPUs. It's a personal choice on which you go for.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I also custom build my own machines because they tend to be more high end/gaming oriented. But current pricing on standard PC's is usually equal or less than a custom build. For family and friends that just need a standard office/internet machine, I usually just point them towards an OEM model (ie: Dell or HP) with sufficient specs and possibly an upgrade or two. Cost is usually equal or less than I could supply it. You may have fewer options in your area, so building may still be the best solution in your situation.


----------

